# using fixtures as toilets



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Do you new residential guys have problems with other trades defacating and urinating in your tub and showers during rough in. I never encountered it until they started hiring these latino illegals to do drywalling. then it seemed like every job we went on they would do their business in our fixtures. filthy bums. Or they would use five gallon buckets and leave them in the house and stink up the whole house. If so what have you done about it. The super use to tell me it was my problem I told him he was nuts. If he wanted it cleaned up he better get someone else to do it. I have also worked on modular and prefabbed houses with the toilets already set and they were full of urine and fecal matter. Pretty gross. Never could seen to catch the effing bastards though.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, we have had that problem for some time. I refuse to clean that crap up. I have recommended to the GC that the super should check the home everyday as he locks the place up, this way he can narrow his search of offenders as to who was on the job and he can clean it up while its still fresh.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

We did these condos in Clearwater called On Top Of The World. Its an over 55 community. We set a toilet in this closet for the maintenance guys then had to pull it for some reason. Well anyway we had it in the elevator so its out of the way and someone crapped in it. But yeah, it happens all the time


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes , I have had this problem, unless you catch the guy there is not much you can do. As far as cleaning it up tell the GC that your a real expensive janitor, if the GC doesnt like it he can f off. Only a moron would expect you to clean up someone else sh** for free.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dry wallers are the worst. Get back at them, piss in their boxes of screws. :whistling2:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Dog turd in the sheetrock mud bucket, push it to the bottom


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Around here you must have a port-a-potty on the job. I think the rule is if permitted job is within 500 ft. of another residence, at least it used to be. Anyway, we don't normally have that problem anymore since the potty rule went into effect, unless the gc uses a cheapo potty man that never comes by to clean it. Then yea, someone may decide that a bucket is cleaner than a dirty port-o-let. That is when you may encounter a turd in a bucket tucked inside a vanity. When that happens, gc gets charged a return trip charge after HE removes it and cleanses the area.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

-we have to have porta-johns too, but they still sh** in my tubs. I got a pict if anyone want to see it


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> Around here you must have a port-a-potty on the job. I think the rule is if permitted job is within 500 ft. of another residence, at least it used to be. Anyway, we don't normally have that problem anymore since the potty rule went into effect, unless the gc uses a cheapo potty man that never comes by to clean it. Then yea, someone may decide that a bucket is cleaner than a dirty port-o-let. That is when you may encounter a turd in a bucket tucked inside a vanity. When that happens, gc gets charged a return trip charge after HE removes it and cleanses the area.


A porto-let has been required here on new job sites as far back as I remember, but there are a few who just don't give a s***, hate to see how they live off the job..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Super huge pet peeve of mine. Actually caught one red handed on the last set of apartments that i did. heard him start doing it, grabbed a 2x4 off the floor, and slammed the hell out of it on the floor flat. (we know how loud that is) guy got piss all over him. Loved it, told his mexican ash, no more pissy in da tub.
And whats with the bottles of piss on the window sills? throw that shiot in the trash. Also, same job, no lie, superintendit on the job banned the taco stand on wheels from the job site. You know what a 4 day old plate of refried beans smells like in a framed apartment? they would leave that shiot everywhere.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

When I was an apprentice I remember this one job it was a three story town house and porta jon was a far ways down the driveway, so needless to say there were alot of people using the shower and tub drains as toilets. 
Me and my Master are there to install some base board and get a toilet running, so while I'm putting up the base board he's tying in the drainage to the sewer. The thing is the utility closet is this tiny little thing with water a manifold, WH, a heat manifold, cental vac... and he's trying to pull the plug knowing that it won't be empty when he doe's, but he can't get any leverage with out getting into direct line of it. Needless to say it finally let go  I was in the other room and all I heard was "Whooosh" and "Splash" and a whole lot of . No lie it was gallons of Piss, old stinky piss.

That place smelled so bad the painters on the third floor came down wanting to know WTF that smell was, but of course none of them had pissed in the drain!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

"freakin savages"


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah,
but Obama and the Dems want us to bust our ass and pay more taxes so they can get free healthcare. No lie.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Dry wallers are the worst. Get back at them, piss in their boxes of screws. :whistling2:


 

We used to fight board hangers pissin in the sump pit. They would even unbolt the lid to do it. 

Finally a coworker took a dump in a plastic bag, pulled a couple sheets of board out from the wall, dumped the contents of said bag between the sheets annd pushed them back together. 

We almost got in a fist fight over that one.

I'm so glad I don't have to deal with that anymore.


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

absolutely 99 percent of the time its the friggin ilegals doin the brick drywall or paint


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

Even when there's a porta-potty, some dirtbags will mess that up. They'll put their feet on the seat and squat above it, crapping on the seat.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> -we have to have porta-johns too, but they still sh** in my tubs. I got a pict if anyone want to see it


 same here too damn lazy to walk outside.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*jj...........*

i don't know about obama and the dems, but your making all them big union bucks. you can afford higher taxes, no lie. breid :yes:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh boy.

So how 'bout them Cubs? :whistling2:


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Whenever we do housing work, the first thing we do is hook-up a temporary job site toilet somewhere. It pays for itself in the time I don't loose when my own people run somewhere to find facilities. Builders are usually pretty happy about it to, and will usually end up paying for the fixture. I'm not talking anything fancy usually something fast and temporary.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

gladerunner said:


> Whenever we do housing work, the first thing we do is hook-up a temporary job site toilet somewhere. It pays for itself in the time I don't loose when my own people run somewhere to find facilities. Builders are usually pretty happy about it to, and will usually end up paying for the fixture. I'm not talking anything fancy usually something fast and temporary.


 Are you compensated for this or is it a freebie


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

gladerunner said:


> Whenever we do housing work, the first thing we do is hook-up a temporary job site toilet somewhere. It pays for itself in the time I don't loose when my own people run somewhere to find facilities. Builders are usually pretty happy about it to, and will usually end up paying for the fixture. I'm not talking anything fancy usually something fast and temporary.


Isn't that what a porta potty is a temp toilet. So are you saying you set a temp toilet in every house you work in? But as stated in other post above even with a temp facility if it involves walking to it they won't do it. If it works for you thats good you are working with some good people my experience is the opposite. Heck we even worked on a row of townhouse where the unit next door had finished bath rooms in it a twenty ft walk at the most and they still do thier business in the tub and showers.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I worked at a service station when I was a teen. We had a problem with ladies stealing toilet paper. They would put it in their purse before they exited, evidently.
Today, if you go in a port-a-pottie, the tissue has a padlock on it and it always seems to never be empty of paper. Maybe because it's just too nasty in there to use, which is usually the case.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> I worked at a service station when I was a teen. We had a problem with ladies stealing toilet paper. They would put it in their purse before they exited, evidently.
> Today, if you go in a port-a-pottie, the tissue has a padlock on it and it always seems to never be empty of paper. Maybe because it's just too nasty in there to use, which is usually the case.


 its always full because the TP is thinner than a razor edge, so ther is like 500 miles on 1 roll.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Like at McDonalds right? lol
I don't eat there, just make short visits. lol


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Part of the problem is that cheap ass GC's load up a job with too many low cost bodies and not enough ****ters, so they become unsanitary between services.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

breid1903 said:


> i don't know about obama and the dems, but your making all them big union bucks. you can afford higher taxes, no lie. breid :yes:


Why should I have to pay more taxes because I make more than some people? That's the classic democrat/liberal class envy and warfare, I am just a blue collar shmoe like all you guys/gals. breid, the bad thing is is that it don't stop. At first it was millionaire's, then it was people earning more than 250k a year, then 150K, now me, where's it stop, bro? Answer is, it don't. It's socialism, "you make more than me, so you must be taxed down to my level."


----------



## bestval1 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Tha bucket was not KFC*

When I was a first year, we were roughing in apartments. The framers were all illegal aliens, had filled a 5 gal bucket with no lid. J-man I was working with waited until they were eating lunch(seating against building). He leaned out a window above them and poured the whole thing on them. I thought were where in for a fight, but they did not want any, either did I. but man was it funny.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## albplumber1975 (Jun 20, 2009)

I have had all the other trades use the sump pit as a toilet, I hate that especally when i have to set the pump...


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*socialism*

pisses me off, too. we need volunteer police depts, volunteer fire depts. why do we need park depts, golf courses, what not? all volunteer everything. we lived for a long time with no govt services. no govt to speak of. wont be any govt to steal our money. now that is the problem with socialists are that they want their pet services, but not anyone elses. i want to shut it all down. then we get to keep our money. what a deal. breid:clap:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

When I did residential, we had a traveler from New York who used to pee in the sump pit. I usually trimmed, and would dang near puke when I had to set the sump pump. Nothing like breaking the crust on month's old urine. I happened to rough one day and I saw this New Yawker, saunter over and take a whiz in the pit. I told him not to do it and he just smirked and said, apprentices don't tell journeymen what to do.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Can't just blame it on the illegals, I have been in the trade since 1987 and I have been dealing with it. MAJOR PET PEEVE


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I started out in tract home in 87 also. Cant say if this problem is any worse but the problem of illegal aliens sure is When I started only some of the workers were illegal (mostly other trades) Now a days the average tract plumber is an illegal!! Hell most of the foreman are too!!
The porta ****ters are pretyy bad they sometimes are far away and guys are piece working.
Towards the End of my Tract days about 7 years ago. I thought these particular Carpenters a bit nasty pissing directly on the floor of a 2 story house on the second floor. Thats just a way of life for them.


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

Drywallers! Fill every shower pan and tub with urine and trash, use stub outs as breakable footrests for that last step to get a screw in or whatever. 

I worked with an old EX union plumber that would walk right up to their box of screws, nails, or mud, whip it out right in front of them and let it rip. Surprisingly, I never heard of anyone doing anything about it.....he was a pretty mean dude. 

Now there was the time when a helper of mine decided to nail the top of every stack of drywall together with 16p nails..........................


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea I've heard of pissing on the screws then watching them put them in their mouth.

I have done that 16p nail trick a time or two


----------



## Everflow (Feb 1, 2010)

Had the same problem about 10 years ago Sheetrock workers going in the tubs. I'll never forget this the lead plumber went into the porta john and did his business in a paper sack waited till they were not looking and hid the sack behind the seat in their truck. The next mourning we were getting a kick out of watching them look for the what was making the smell in their truck. When they found it and picked it up, it got over the drivers set and the bottom of the sack let go.

GOOD TIMES.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Dry wallers are the worst. Get back at them, piss in their boxes of screws. :whistling2:


Heh :laughing: My guys did that on a big job years ago. I wasn't there - the boss took them from me temporarily and put them on this other job for a few weeks to get caught up. The drywallers kept pissing in the tub drain holes - they were caught red-handed multiple times and told not to do it anymore. It continued. So one day when they left early, the plumbers pissed in their screws. From then on every time a drywaller walked by with a mouthful of screws the plumbers would be almost rolling on the ground laughing. Revenge is sweet.

--------------

I got sent out to a job to install fixtures and the boss wanted me to put the forced air grills/registers on while I was there. I searched all over the house for them and finally found the box in a dark corner of the basement. There was a white painter's coverall in the box. Hmm... As I pulled the coverall out **** fell off it. Eww!!! Some dickhead crapped in the box of registers and wiped his ass with the painter's coveralls. The painter was LIVID! I wasn't terribly happy either. No idea who did it.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Back in the eighties (I was leaner and meaner) I caught some dude trying to re-pack a closet bowl back in the box. I marched right over to him slid the bowl back oughta the box. Sure enuff there was a fresh crap in it and I just about let the neanderthal have it! 
But I guess I was intimidating enuff because I told him in no uncertain terms that the crap would be cleaned out of the bowl and it'd be re-packed clean as a whistle before I got back *or else!!!*

Well, he actually slid the bowl back out and carried it away looking almost apologetic. But just as he left, I realized that he was with the pavers doing the parking lot of this building and that was his packer/roller with the cute sun umbrella idling just outside our storage shed. . . and I was just on my way to the Johnny-potty when I caught this SOB. 

Yup! In front of God and all other witnesses I bared my a$$ and laid a loaf on the seat of his compacter, wiped up with the sweatshirt that was in the cab, and met him back at our locker as he packed a nice, shiney clean bowl back into the box. As I locked the shed up and turned to go back to work I could see him standing on his packer with this slap-me-silly wtf look on his face looking back at me. I doubt that he could actually hear me yelling to him that his granma could be getting the pickled remains of his manhood but I know he got the message.

 I was pi$$ed that day! Every tub in the building had been defecated in by various trades. Too bad for this bloke that he had to be the one to feel the wrath.

I still see the guy from time to time (he's a local) but he still calls me "_Mr Plumber_".


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> Dog turd in the sheetrock mud bucket, push it to the bottom


 


Just as I did then, and just as I am now, I lose total control of my bladder laughing so damn hard, crying in laughter of the day me and another plumber were setting the finish on a house where the painters of all people were giving us a hard way to go.


They went to lunch, my "partner" let go in their paint. We totally lost it when this guy poured his paint into the pan and this soft "thump" was heard. :lol:

I never laughed so damn hard in my life. I could of ruptured a spleen!


My worst experience is we used to dry fit the traps and leave them on after we tested off.

I'm tall so I reached up and sure enough, the contents of 3 week old urine hit me across the face and I saw blood red with anger. 

Mexicans did the drywall work there but I couldn't prove who did the deed.

From that day forward? No dry fitting the traps and leaving them on.

We should of glued them immediately after the test.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

i piss in my sump crocks......

i also cut caps off toilet stubs stick a coupling on it and cut a piece of pipe the right height beats walking outside to piss next to the van especially when you can smoke in the basement....

trim guy i used to work around would **** in a box then take it outside and burn it


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

rex said:


> i piss in my sump crocks......
> 
> i also cut caps off toilet stubs stick a coupling on it and cut a piece of pipe the right height beats walking outside to piss next to the van especially when you can smoke in the basement


 



Okay somebody is gonna think I wrote this. Put your bird avatar back up, quick!


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i worked tracts in the 60's. hillbillies were the culprits then. i guess they still are. they just came from the deeper south. breid................:rockon:


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

LOL Rockstar..... I wonder how many people have picked up that Mountain Dew bottle by mistake?


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

when the fixture is installed i have the owner or agent sign off on it as being install free of defects and clean. then it is their problem! 

worse is the boxes full of crap in the basement when you are doing a underground rough. the gc doesn't want to do nothing about it until the box ends up on the floor up stairs, then they work hard to stop the problem, usually it is because they [gc]did not want to put enough j johns on site


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I bought a rental house back in 2002. It had only 1 bathroom, and I gutted it, down to studs. My buddy was doing the tile work there. The day after he finished the tile there, I went to install trim on shower. I had all the fixtures in garage. I grabbed the box with trim in it, took it into the house, and opened that thing up, and found his little present he left me inside. He had taken all the trim out, and put it in kitchen cabinet, so he could use my shower trim box for his personal toilet. Then he puts the box back in the same place in garage. When I confronted him, he thought it was hilarious, I didn't. Why not atleast get rid of the box, so no one has to be subject to that, I don't get it! Especially since I was paying the bill, & was essentially his customer, on this job.
I lost all respect for him that day, & our personal, as well as our business relationship has never been the same over that incident.We did jobs together for more than 20yrs, & I got him a ton of work. He still thinks its funny, and can't see why I would even be the least bit upset.:confused1:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Don The Plumber said:


> I bought a rental house back in 2002. It had only 1 bathroom, and I gutted it, down to studs. My buddy was doing the tile work there. The day after he finished the tile there, I went to install trim on shower. I had all the fixtures in garage. I grabbed the box with trim in it, took it into the house, and opened that thing up, and found his little present he left me inside. He had taken all the trim out, and put it in kitchen cabinet, so he could use my shower trim box for his personal toilet. Then he puts the box back in the same place in garage. When I confronted him, he thought it was hilarious, I didn't. Why not atleast get rid of the box, so no one has to be subject to that, I don't get it! Especially since I was paying the bill, & was essentially his customer, on this job.
> I lost all respect for him that day, & our personal, as well as our business relationship has never been the same over that incident.We did jobs together for more than 20yrs, & I got him a ton of work. He still thinks its funny, and can't see why I would even be the least bit upset.:confused1:


Shoulda rubbed his face in it:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Don The Plumber said:


> I bought a rental house back in 2002. It had only 1 bathroom, and I gutted it, down to studs. My buddy was doing the tile work there. The day after he finished the tile there, I went to install trim on shower. I had all the fixtures in garage. I grabbed the box with trim in it, took it into the house, and opened that thing up, and found his little present he left me inside. He had taken all the trim out, and put it in kitchen cabinet, so he could use my shower trim box for his personal toilet. Then he puts the box back in the same place in garage. When I confronted him, he thought it was hilarious, I didn't. Why not atleast get rid of the box, so no one has to be subject to that, I don't get it! Especially since I was paying the bill, & was essentially his customer, on this job.
> I lost all respect for him that day, & our personal, as well as our business relationship has never been the same over that incident.We did jobs together for more than 20yrs, & I got him a ton of work. He still thinks its funny, and can't see why I would even be the least bit upset.:confused1:


I would put the box under the seat of his truck...:laughing:
Never get mad...
Get ahead!


----------

